# 6 Day Old Litter + Extras



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

This post is kind of a mixture between "Hey! Look at my meeces!" and, "what color is this?"

The litter is between a satin Blue Tan buck, and standard Chocolate Self doe.
In total they had 10 bubs, but one sadly died at birth.

4 of the babies were fostered out to another eager mother, as I wanted to wait and see what colors I might've gotten.

So far I know for certain that they gave me 4 Black Tans. Two might be PEW... I figured if they were Dove or (very unlikely) Silver, they would've colored up by now. But I have three babies I'm not sure about. I really want to say they're Blue. Two appear to be Tans, and the third is pied.










And the fostered babies:










In the second picture, the pied looks as thought it could even be Chocolate. But in-the-fur, it looks more like the first two above.

Are they blue? They have black eyes, so they aren't dark Dove.

And now, I just wanted to show everyone this silly Chocolate Tan boy of mine. 
His mother is long-haired, both parents are satin. He has longer hair on his butt and behind the ears. I think he's adorable!
LOL look at that fluffy butt!



















I also wanted to show off my very handsome satin PEW boy, who is brother to the buck above. I'd say he came out pretty well from a small father and bulky mom, who originally came from a pet store! I'm definitely keeping him around.










He has a very nice tail set-on... especially when compared to my other mice, lol. Most have that stuck-on-tail look.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, the PEW satin is stunning for coming from pet store derived mice!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Your ivory (satin PEW) looks really good for an F1 from two pet store mice!  Can't help on the 'what color it this' part though, too sleepy to attempt the genetics (which I'm really not good with yet), and I can never tell anything about a pink (other than eye color, and dark/light) until the actual fur shows up...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very pretty PEW!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow. That PEW is not something I'd see in a pet store here. Gorgeous mice!


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't even begin to explain how proud I am of him. <3 He really is a lovely mouse, all things considered.

But anyone have any idea on the babies colors?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I will reserve my answer until the fur has come in all the way. Not that I don't appreciate your desire to know; I'd be trying to figure out what they are gonna be were they mine. It's just not something one can be sure about at this stage.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I would guess blues but wouldn't celebrate intill fured just incese 
Also yep the pail two are pew.


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

They are so lovely


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> Your ivory (satin PEW) looks really good for an F1 from two pet store mice!  Can't help on the 'what color it this' part though, too sleepy to attempt the genetics (which I'm really not good with yet), and I can never tell anything about a pink (other than eye color, and dark/light) until the actual fur shows up...


Ivory! That's the word I was looking for!


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

I keep picturing an Ivory mouse as a satin BEW instead of PEW... it's just the first thing that comes to mind.

Well, the babies that I were hoping would be Blue, are actually Chocolate. Now if only some would be female...
I did get lucky today and found a Blue Tan in the feeder bin at Petco, though. Unfortunately it's a male, but he's just too cute.


----------

